# Snapping main line



## alketrax (Aug 2, 2021)

Hey guys, I recently got an Omoto 630CXS and started trying to do real far casts. However I've had a few times where my main line snaps mid cast just as my weight is about to fly off. I'm not sure what could be it so some help would be great.

I'm spooled with Siglon pex8 40lb braided line and casting with 4oz sinkers. My rod is a random 14ft rod that i got as a first rod since I spent most of my budget on the reel  It's not like some of the distance casting rods i've seen on youtube, where the reel seat is where the left hand would be. Mine is where my right hand would be.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Couple different things could be happening. I assume the break-off is preceded by a backlash?
1. Try monofilament instead.
2. Make sure there’s enough braking on the reel, especially if you’re just getting into casting.
3. Maybe you’re putting too much power into the cast too quickly. Slow it down.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Agree with Matt …since just getting into casting go with mono mainline and mono shock leader.


----------



## alketrax (Aug 2, 2021)

Thanks for the reply guys, just to answer Matt's questions:

1. I will check it out soon! But is there a reason monofilament is preferred over braided? It was just something recommended to me by the local shop i bought the reel from and I thought it was just a preference thing since I can't seem to find much info on it online.

2. Yeap my brakes are on the full setting. I am somewhat familiar with the settings I need to adjust since I've played with a smaller baitcaster before.

3. I think you might be right, I will be sure to remember the next time i hit the beach.



> go with mono mainline and mono shock leader.


Yeah i think I'll have to try some shock leader. I've only been casting with rigs that are tied with 30-35lb mono


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

alketrax said:


> Thanks for the reply guys, just to answer Matt's questions:
> 
> 1. I will check it out soon! But is there a reason monofilament is preferred over braided? It was just something recommended to me by the local shop i bought the reel from and I thought it was just a preference thing since I can't seem to find much info on it online.
> 
> ...


Try 17/20lb mono main line with a 50lb shock make sure knot is to the side of the spool prior to casting. Leader should be about 5- 6 turns around the spool and then about 1.5x length of rod


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Mono is stretchy and can absorb some casting errors.

Braid doesn’t stretch, so you need perfection in your timing and power buildup (unless you have a mono shock leader). It’s not even used in tournaments. Plus, I bet 300 yards of braid costs about $7,350 vs. mono for less than $5.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

And braid digs into the spool much more than mono....especially the thinner variety.


----------



## alketrax (Aug 2, 2021)

pcbtightlines said:


> Try 17/20lb mono main line with a 50lb shock make sure knot is to the side of the spool prior to casting. Leader should be about 5- 6 turns around the spool and then about 1.5x length of rod


Wow that's a long leader. Can I ask what would having the knot at the side of the spool do? And wouldn't having a long leader make it such that the knot would hit the guides on the way out?



Matt Bizarro said:


> Mono is stretchy and can absorb some casting errors.
> 
> Braid doesn’t stretch, so you need perfection in your timing and power buildup (unless you have a mono shock leader). It’s not even used in tournaments. Plus, I bet 300 yards of braid costs about $7,350 vs. mono for less than $5.


Ahh okay, that makes sense. I don't actually know how much mono cost here since a lot of locals use braided lines and it's what the shops recommend. My line actually cost $28(converted) for 330yards.



dsurf said:


> And braid digs into the spool much more than mono....especially the thinner variety.


What does digging into the spool actually mean and what are the implications? I've seen the term everywhere but I still don't quite get it.

Sorry for all the followup questions guys, I really appreciate this because there isn't a platform for me to ask the local anglers here since most of them are oldies and aren't really talking about these kinds of things online. One more question for this post, would it be okay if I tied on a shock leader to my braided line? I don't really want to change my main line that fast.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Yes you can tie a shock leader to your braid.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

alketrax said:


> Hey guys, I recently got an Omoto 630CXS and started trying to do real far casts. However I've had a few times where my main line snaps mid cast just as my weight is about to fly off.


I am not sure as to what you mean as to mid cast. Some people mean that they are in the process of casting their rod while others mean the lead is in free flight.

When in free flight the leads velocity is composed of two vectors. One vertical and one horizontal. The vertical vector drops to zero at the apex of the leads height. The horizontal distance traveled until the lead reaches apex will vary by caster. I have heard typical is about 70 yards. So, as the vertical speed vector drops to zero the demand for line is dropping. After going beyond the apex distance the demand (due to the vertical component) will increase. All this means is there is a distance at which a backlash is more likely. The demand for line by the lead has decreased while the spool is supplying more than the lead requires.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

"What does digging into the spool actually mean and what are the implications? I've seen the term everywhere but I still don't quite get it."

When you are putting braided line on a spool, the line you are putting on can go between and into the coils of line that is already on the spool. It causes jerking of the line after releasing of the cast. A backlash can occur at any time.
When putting line on the spool, you need a bigger angle of the line going over itself (when going right to left and left to right). The line should be under slightly more tension.


----------



## alketrax (Aug 2, 2021)

Don B said:


> I am not sure as to what you mean as to mid cast. Some people mean that they are in the process of casting their rod while others mean the lead is in free flight.
> 
> When in free flight the leads velocity is composed of two vectors. One vertical and one horizontal. The vertical vector drops to zero at the apex of the leads height. The horizontal distance traveled until the lead reaches apex will vary by caster. I have heard typical is about 70 yards. So, as the vertical speed vector drops to zero the demand for line is dropping. After going beyond the apex distance the demand (due to the vertical component) will increase. All this means is there is a distance at which a backlash is more likely. The demand for line by the lead has decreased while the spool is supplying more than the lead requires.


Oh you're right I guess I wasn't specific about what I meant at all. I was referring to when I am half way through the swing and when the sinker just starts to enter free flight. I don't think i have any problems after the first few moments of the weight flying through the air, I've learnt to feather the spool to adjust the speed to account for the drop in line being drawn out.



Don B said:


> "What does digging into the spool actually mean and what are the implications? I've seen the term everywhere but I still don't quite get it."
> 
> When you are putting braided line on a spool, the line you are putting on can go between and into the coils of line that is already on the spool. It causes jerking of the line after releasing of the cast. A backlash can occur at any time.
> When putting line on the spool, you need a bigger angle of the line going over itself (when going right to left and left to right). The line should be under slightly more tension.


I think that was what caused one of the snaps now that I've seen your explanation. There were a few times where i was untangling some bird's nests and found that the line was under another coil before it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Digging in can cause break offs at the release. Try stripping off 100 yards or more and then rewinding the line under more tension and having a greater angle of the line crossing itself. 

Do not forget to use a shock leader. The shock leader to your sinker or terminal tackle should be tied using a palomar knot or other doubled knot (2 wraps of line around the connector). I have had an oval connector pull through a single wrap of 60 lb mono.

When winding on the shock leader I take several turns of line onto the spool. First, the knot goes to one of the sides of the reel. If the reel is cast and the knot leaves the spool from under your thumb, it may slice your thumb. I usually put the knot to the right side of the spool and wind on line from right to left and then left to right over itself. This does two things. It does not allow tension during the cast to be transmitted to the knot. And, upon release of the spool, the spool can accelerate more turns before the knot is reached and tension is applied to the knot.

As far as the length of the shock leader, it's a personal issue. For high reel, my lead when casting is below the reel by a few inches. Some people have a longer drop. Some people teach casting with the lead hanging at the second rod guide from the bottom. The length of the hang is related to the speed of swing. A heavier sinker will have a shorter hang than a lighter sinker. There are numerous variables to include environmental, personal, and equipment.


----------



## alketrax (Aug 2, 2021)

Don B said:


> Digging in can cause break offs at the release. Try stripping off 100 yards or more and then rewinding the line under more tension and having a greater angle of the line crossing itself.
> 
> Do not forget to use a shock leader. The shock leader to your sinker or terminal tackle should be tied using a palomar knot or other doubled knot (2 wraps of line around the connector). I have had an oval connector pull through a single wrap of 60 lb mono.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the advice, I'll be sure to remember them!


----------

